# On the edge of something here.



## easysilence (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow. I came on here because I have no one to talk to. Then I remembered that I had an account, so I logged in. 
I haven't posted since I was moving out in 2009. Yeah, and all those posts about 'DH' well we aren't really married. It just feels like it because we've been together so long. Plus, I know damn well that some people would just say, "OMG You're not even married! Just dump his ass!" 

So I talked about him as if her were my husband. Because he FEELS like my husband. Sorry if anybody is offended or anything. 
Not that I can imagine anybody cares. 

Anyway, going back and reading all that, together with the way I'm feeling now has made me.. very confused. 

I let him move in with me a year after I moved out. Now I am feeling so torn and confused that I just don't know what to do. I don't even know where to start. 

The main problem right now is that I can't talk to him. Seriously. He stays in bed until seconds before I have to leave in the morning and any other time he's either on the phone or playing his video game or the kids are around or he's busy for one reason or another. 
How do I do this if I can't even speak to him?


----------



## easysilence (Jul 1, 2009)

Things have gotten better. There is minimal fighting. The way we interact with each other has improved a lot. However- I am still paying all the bills and he still hasn't finished repairing my other house so I can sell it. It flooded due to a broken pipe almost three years ago. He's used up all the insurance money but he's not done with it yet. 
He does pay for his own gas in his truck and smokes. Sometimes he buys his own beer too. 

But I make great money, so who cares right? No big deal right? What does it matter that over 10K flies out the window every year he doesn't fix that house up to sell?
So but we've still been renting because I had some past credit issues that prevented me from getting a mortgage. But now those issues are resolved. 
He wants a house. 
One with a garage. 
And I have to buy it for him. Because he doesn't contribute at all. 
Now I know it sounds all bad, but we have been getting along so much better. It's just he's like a child I have to take care of. Hmmm. My kids are growing older. My son will be leaving the nest in just a few years. 
And you know what? I have raised him to the point where he doesn't need me to wash his socks or cook his dinner. He even makes his own money. Hmmm.


----------

